# Desperately Looking For Help Naming Song



## CardsFan38 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've heard this song played several times over the past couple months at football games, but after researching on and off for several weeks I'm still at a lose figuring out what it is. Its driven itself deep into my mind and is driving me crazy, you know how that can be. The best sample I have of it is the mp3 I attached. You have to listen carefully over the announcers voices, but if you do listen carefully you will hear the song in question playing in the background. I apologize I don't have a better sample to listen to. Anyone who could help me with this I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry really can't hear it.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't hear the music under the speakers voice either .. at least nothing distinguishable.
Have you tried contacting the football venues for this information. If a live school band played it, chances are they would know the piece that was played.


----------



## CardsFan38 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Found possibly a better mp3 sample*

Its short, but you can hear the music much more clearly than my previous sample. I've thought about contacting someone, but I havent been able to find the right person to ask yet. Thank in advance for the help!


----------

